# comment savoir si j'ai un mac Classic ?



## Ricardo45 (12 Juillet 2007)

comment savoir si j'ai un Mac Classic ?

il me semble classic c'est que un macmini intel


----------



## divoli (12 Juillet 2007)

Salut Ricardo,


Je n'ai pas trouv&#233; la d&#233;finition que les mod&#233;rateurs ont voulu donn&#233; au terme "Classic". Je suppose que cela concerne les Mac pouvant d&#233;marrer sur MacOS 9 et ant&#233;rieurs en natif (c'est-&#224;-dire les anciens mod&#232;les de Mac, de plus de 4 ans).

En tous cas, ton Mac est trop r&#233;cent pour qu'il soit dans cette cat&#233;gorie.


Edit: La d&#233;finition de Levry Hynemonth est probablement la bonne...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Juillet 2007)

D'une mani&#232;re tr&#232;s globale, on peut dire que les Classic sont ceux qui n'arrivent pas &#224; faire d&#233;marrer OS X. Donc, au max les mod&#232;les de 1997.

Pour ce qui est des ordis qui savent d&#233;marrer les deux => Ils sont Classic quand ils tournent jusqu'&#224; Mac OS 9.2.2, et pas Classic s'ils tournent sur Mac OS X.

Exemple : Mon iBook de 2001 qui est capable de d&#233;marrer aussi bien Mac OS 9 que Mac OS X, est un classic, car j'ai choisis de l'utiliser avec Mac OS 9.


----------



## divoli (12 Juillet 2007)

Bah c'est vrai qu'un modérateur devrait mettre une définition en début de forum, parce que ce n'est pas très clair pour tout le monde...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bah c'est vrai qu'un modérateur devrait mettre une définition en début de forum, parce que ce n'est pas très clair pour tout le monde...


C'est le but qu'il n'y ait pas de deff  : Comme &#231;a, le jour un quelqu'un se pointe avec Mac OS 10.2, (Ou pire si c'est os&#233 il le fait passer ici


----------



## Ricardo45 (12 Juillet 2007)

ha ok j'ai un mac depuis quelque jours...


----------



## melaure (13 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "Jurassic Mac"


  yeah !


----------



## pucinette01 (31 Juillet 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> D'une mani&#232;re tr&#232;s globale, on peut dire que les Classic sont ceux qui n'arrivent pas &#224; faire d&#233;marrer OS X. Donc, au max les mod&#232;les de 1997.
> 
> Pour ce qui est des ordis qui savent d&#233;marrer les deux => Ils sont Classic quand ils tournent jusqu'&#224; Mac OS 9.2.2, et pas Classic s'ils tournent sur Mac OS X.
> 
> Exemple : Mon iBook de 2001 qui est capable de d&#233;marrer aussi bien Mac OS 9 que Mac OS X, est un classic, car j'ai choisis de l'utiliser avec Mac OS 9.


je ne suis pas d'accord j'ai un mac os X 10.3.9 et pourtant il s'ouvre a partir de classic.


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Juillet 2007)

pucinette01 a dit:


> je ne suis pas d'accord j'ai un mac os X 10.3.9 et pourtant il s'ouvre a partir de classic.




Tention ne confonds pas machine et système. Mac os X.3.9 est un système qui peut parfaitement tourner sur une machine Classic. 

A.


ps:
Euh d'ailleurs tu n'es pas d'accord avec quoi précisément?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2007)

pucinette01 a dit:


> je ne suis pas d'accord j'ai un mac os X 10.3.9 et pourtant il s'ouvre a partir de classic.





Adrienhb a dit:


> Tention ne confonds pas machine et système. Mac os X.3.9 est un système qui peut parfaitement tourner sur une machine Classic.
> 
> A.
> 
> ...



Je vous signale qu'il y a maintenant épinglée en tête du forum (à partir de deux de mes posts piqués dans ce thread), la liste officielle des machines les plus récentes relevant de notre forum (bien entendu, toute machine plus ancienne en relève aussi) !

Du coup, ce fil n'a plus d'objet, donc, je le ferme !


----------

